# This mornings finds...



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, My camera is up and running...no more cell phone pictures!...Anyhow, ventured to a nearby town that founded in 1762, and abandoned in 1960....in other words its one giant artifact dump..However today I found a new section, where I stumbled upon a few bottles..and an old porcelain figurine..

 Ok on the top left is a jar that states Ball on the bottom, however after researching the Design patent number found it to be a best foods jar, dated in the 1930's

 Next to the Ball jar, is a "Knoxall 3iv" jar

 Followed by an unlabeled whiskey/rye bottle that states "Full Pint"

 To the further right is a jar that states "Pad-L-Jar" from P&H, Chicago...Im at a loss with this one..

 On the bottom left, is a gift from the gods, It appears to be an amber octagonal Medicinal/Poison bottle, however after cleaning it is a deep citron coloring with a piece of cork and what appears to a piece of corkscrew..however it has no distinguishable markings.

 Then comes the little porcelain chick-let with what looks like a white baseball cap...I have no knowledge of these types of goodies, can anybody fill me in?


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to figure this photo thing out...I will post later


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Bottle 1 "full pint"...from my research it appears that its a 1917 bottle of Sam Thompson full rye..


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Bottle 2..It appears from the onset that its a Ball jar, further research says it is a Ball jar for the best food co.


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Pic 2


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Bottle 3 Knoxall


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Pic 2


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Bottle 4...the "unknown" ...no id marks, however it appears that the hole is not centered and the base is off...but its really cool


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Pic 2...notice the corkscrew?


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

And now the crem-de-la-creme...The chick with the white hat...kinda creepy


----------

